# How do you afford your MAC addiction?



## ch33tah (Aug 4, 2006)

Share your story. Do you have a great paying job? Do you live alone and have to budget each month/pay cheque for MAC? Do you live at home still and do your parents give you $$ to spend on MAC? Have you got a super nice boy friend who buys it for you? How much do you spend monthy on MAC???

Since about December 2005, I've roughy spent about $250 a month on MAC products, which I consider to be quite conservative. I've got a great job selling high end home fitness equipment where I make wicked commissions. I've been the #1 sales person in all of Canada for quite some time now... so a couple hundred on make up isn't such a big deal. I'm 24 and I don't live at home and fully support myself. Funny thing is I live with my best friend and she is also a MAC addict! Good thing this is my only real addiction. I'm not sure how on earth I could afford it if I were a smoker. Since packs of cigarettes up here in Canada run almost $12!!!! I also think that if I were younger and living at home, there'd be no way hell my parents would shell out $$ for me to buy make up the way I do now! AHHHHH to be independent!

ok your turn!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Well...I have a good paying job. But because I set aside money, pay tuition, a car note, 1/3 rent, phone bill, etc., there's not alot to spend on MAC. So what do I do? Overspend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to learn to budget for my MAC cause I don't want to go in and lose my mind. Especially next week when I go to get some Technicolor.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Sugar Daddy.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I am a makeup artist so I get my pro discount, if it wasen't for that I wouldn't be able to get as much as I do. Makeup pays well sometimes, but not so much here in Ohio compared to like NYC or LA or something. My salon takes a cut of everything (of course) but freelancing is good money, although I don't get the opportunity to do it that often since it's mostly bridal and I am at my salon doing bridal on Fri/Sat. But I do love where I work and what I do, we are the top salon in the area so I cannot complain...Really nothing in Ohio pays all that much unless you are like a union welder or something, which I don't see me doing! 

Anyway, I live alone (plus 2 fat cats who believe me are eating me out of house and home) so I have to pay rent, the car, electric, etc. and I am amassing credit card debt due to my makeup addiction which I am trying to curb. I probably spend about $200 a month on MAC. Hopefully I can cut it down a bit in the future, but then again I don't have kids or anything so I get to spend my money on what I want which is nice, so if I want Chinese takeout every night, MAC makeup delivered to my door weekly, and a designer purse collection, then no one can stop me!!


P.S. Sorry about rambling on with the story of my life...LOL!


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 4, 2006)

i buy it all with my own money, usually it's budgetted in. my 30% discount (i work in the estee lauder companies) ain't bad, either


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_ Hopefully I can cut it down a bit in the future, but then again I don't have kids or anything so I get to spend my money on what I want which is nice, so if I want Chinese takeout every night, MAC makeup delivered to my door weekly, and a designer purse collection, then no one can stop me!!_

 
I hear you! I just got a purse along with my haul.


----------



## kittykat69er (Aug 4, 2006)

I live at home and there's no way my parents would pay for MAC.

I cashed my bonds in, and that's my dirty little secret.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 4, 2006)

well as a college student who pays their own tuition, living epenses and all that other good stuff. Thankfully i go to a school where girls are more than willing to pay to get their makeup done esp after they have seen what i can do, so during the semester there are lots of formals with plenty of hair  & makeup appointments. (this is really funny in my opinion since im a senior chemical engineering student). Plus on top of that i have an older sugar daddy, who is more that happy to take me shopping and we routinely make MAC stops. so all in all not too bad of a situation, i dont think ill ever get into debt b/c of MAC(knock on wood!)


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 4, 2006)

i sell things online, my bf is very generous and i'm on a student loan.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 4, 2006)

I work full time at a medical office and on call as a freelance M/U artist. I live with my daughter and my fiance in a cozy condo in Northern California. Our scoripion died recently and there are no other pets yet. After paying  the mortgage, bills, my daughter's tuition, our weekly DVD hauls, and setting some funds aside in our savings...I spend and spend and spend on MAC!! Have you _seen_ my hauls? I'm crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be returning to school next year though which will drastically decrease my spending


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 4, 2006)

Besides working crazy OT at my job to feed my MAC addiction, I also sell my extras online and weed my collection down often and sell it here or on ebay. I use all that money just to buy more.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 4, 2006)

Um... my savings bank account I've been shelling money into since I was like 5 and started getting some money in holiday cards from my grandparents! It's so awful! It used to be a decent amount of money but in 5 months I've cut the amount in half! I have a part time job at Bath and Body Works for the summer (but I spend most of my paychecks in the store) but during the school year I don't know how I afford it... I don't have a job although I am very lucky that my parents pay for my supplies (everyone that buys only text books should try being an art student for a year..  its RIDICULOUS how much art supplies add up and its an all year long thing!) and tuition. 

I think the main thing is that not only am I an only child but also an only grandchild... my parents dont really spoil me but my grandparents... oh yeah!


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 4, 2006)

well, i wait tables and still live at home so luckily i have no bills whatsoever! i am trying to enjoy it while it lasts!! : )


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 5, 2006)

I 'm a teacher;however, I have two kids, a very fat cat, and three dogs. I'm lucky my husband has a nice job & budgets money so I can have my MAC.  I've never been refused when I tell him what I want to spend, but my conscience dictates prudence. He started my addiction when he went to South Beach and told me they had a whole store that sold one brand of makeup and bought my first PRO haul.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 5, 2006)

I told my husband to give me a weekly allowance for everything because I know I'd overspend, and I do want to move out of my in-law's house, so it's a decent exchange. =P  I probably spend about... $100 a month on MAC on average, without taking into account any monetary bonuses which may pop up along the way (90% of which go to MAC, of course).

I seriously consider playing the Cash for Life Lottery just to help out w/ buying MAC... and sometimes paying into our downpayment.. =P


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm single (well i have a cat lol), living in a 1 bedroom appartment, and work 40 hours a week as a sales assistant for Time Warner Cable Media Sales.

Hehe...  I try not to overspend every month but rather go to the counter once at the start of the month with a budget of about 1-150 and get a few new looks.  I make sure I know exactly what I want BEFORE i go to the counter.  This eliminates the amount of impulse buying I do heh.  Then I can spend the rest of the month playing with my new additions.

This way I can get a better idea on what I really need, Vs. What I already have.  I could budget in more than that a month if I wanted, but i know if I did that, I wouldn't end up really using everything I already purchase before buying more.  So far this has allowed me to avoid having any products that just sit around.  And when I do go back, i know what products I can buy that will enhance what I already own, so everything works with everything else.


----------



## battipatti (Aug 5, 2006)

I scrape together all I can, I'll go help my mom at work a couple days, do a couple sewing comissions, in a couple weeks I'm gonna get a bit of a job baby sitting a sick cat after school. If I focus myself and stop being a lazy bum I'll try to sell some of my creations online. I'm a high school student with no cell phone or car so I don't have much else to spend my money on save for MAC and fabric


----------



## XoXo (Aug 5, 2006)

Ive spent $4000 on MAC this year, my Mom pays for everything..(im 14)..


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2006)

I work for it. MAC items are a business expense that I claim back on tax, but I still work long hours to get the money for them in the first place.


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 5, 2006)

i work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but before i just worked and bought but i was never crazy like some ppl i have seen i have been buying for years but i dn't have THAT much mu compared to some i have a decent collection but not an insane amount


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 5, 2006)

My husband has a pretty decent job.  I am a waitress.  We have 2 little boys and as of 2 days ago acquired a cat.

Bills and essentials come first, extras last.  We each get about $150 a piece each month to blow on whatever we want.

Sometimes its MAC, sometimes its doing something with my hair at the salon, sometimes I just spend extra on my kids (I love doing that).  It all depends.

I'd say I spend around $50 a month on MAC.  On average anyway.  I only get things that I will really use and try not to get caught up in collections or L/E.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 5, 2006)

my parents give me a monthly allowance =)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 5, 2006)

*I have a very generous husband
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!!  

I'm a nurse, Matthew is a Chef, and we don't have any childrun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..so we're able to spend as much as we like on ourselves!

Just yesterday, I was at my usual MAC counter in Macy's, and the MUA said "Where's your partener in crime?"..He was at work yesterday, but he usually comes in w/ me.  The last time I was in there, the MUA said "You're so lucky to have such a great husband..not only does he give you all that money to spend on MU, but he helps you pick it out, too!".  So, yeah...I would say I'm pretty lucky to have a husband whom "lets" me spend so much $$$$ on M/U!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## amethyst_star (Aug 5, 2006)

I work as a nurse, and make-up has always been my little indulgence. I limit myself to buying 2 items from the new collections. For the past 3 months I've been only buying 2 items a month from MAC. Before, I was spending $80-$100 dollars a month on MAC stuff.  All these limited edition releases are starting to overwhelm me. I wasn't crazy about the Lure collection and the She Shines releases and so far I've only bought Shooting Star and Heat/Element e/s duo from the A Muse collection. I plan to buy no more MAC stuff until the Holiday stuff comes out Oct 19th. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

my employee discount ofcourse!

but even before i worked there i had a llaaarrrrrgggggeeeeee credit card bill that i used to buy insane amounts of mac


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 5, 2006)

I stopped buying drugstore stuff. i found that i was pissing $$$ away at trips to target etc when buying household stuff.
 now i only buy the really special hg drugstore things. i used to try everything and ended up throwing a lot away. now i may spend more in one pop at MAC but i do not buy bunches in between. plus i read reviews,that helps.
 and I know myself, I do not buy stuff that isn't ME just because it is MAC. and I keep all reciepts .


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_
So, yeah...I would say I'm pretty lucky to have a husband whom "lets" me spend so much $$$$ on M/U!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/b]_

 
What do you mean he "lets" you?


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 5, 2006)

i work too.... i spent about £100 a month... which is about an 9th of my wages

also everyone knows to get mac for me... on my bdays xmas's i always get about £300 worth

cos everyone buys me 2/3 things (friends) and when work do a collection for my bday they get me vouchers for mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and in work if we work hard we get something called bonus bonds

u can use these in debenhams... a dept store which sell mac


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

I work at target and I have scholarships from college.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 5, 2006)

This is probably one of the more bizarre stories:
I'm 42, disabled, and of necessity live with my mother.
I get a small Social Security income each month, and I budget carefully to buy the MAC products that I feel that I can't live without.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 5, 2006)

I live at home with my Mom and i dont buy MAC that often, only maybe once or twice a year even then i'd buy no more then 3 items per time. When i do buy MAC i either use my own money or my Dad buys it for me, i mean he doesnt care about going in a MAC store and picking out things id like, e.g. Vanilla Pigment lol, i offered him money n he said it was alright lol. I dont have a job either (i want 1 though)


----------



## dinostars (Aug 5, 2006)

I use the money I get filling out online surveys haha. That way I don't feel as bad spending the money.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 5, 2006)

My money comes from my income after bills are paid which is usually fairly generous as we have most of our non-reoccuring bills paid off. I sometimes spend a substantial amount on a collection (cough: Amuse) or skip it completely as in the Technacolor collection. So in July it was probably several hundred dollars, but I won't be buying any more MAC until the Untamed collection. Money has never really been an issue for me, just whether I like the collection or not.


----------



## Renee (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm a teacher and do tutoring on the side for students at my school. I spend about $100-150 per collection depending on what I want. My fiance knows what I spend most of my money on so when he sees the name Nordstom on the bank card statement he just rolls his eyes and says"When are going to apply to MAC so you can make some money off this stuff?" So that's what I'm planning to do! Just freelance for my addiction!HAHAHA!


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 5, 2006)

I babysit quite often and get a monthly allowance [I'm 14], but my parents do take 20% of what I earn when I babysit to put in my bank account. My parents don't buy me MAC, except once, my mom knew I needed Bare Canvas Paint, so she bought it for me as a part of my grad. present. My collection at the moment isn't huge, but it's slowly getting bigger. This last week has prob. been the most I've spent on MAC [two trips to the counter and ordering off the site]. I won't be buying anything else until sometime after school starts though.

Sorry, I just kept going on.
:]


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 5, 2006)

well since i'm 15 and doesn't have a job (i will be working soon after the summer help leaves)
i clean the house and makes dinner everynight for money. My mom doesn't mind if i order mac, i just need to do my chores and go over what  i am about to order. 
i don't buy backups or something that i know i wouldn't use


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 5, 2006)

i sell stuff on ebay for extra money... like old clothes, purses, jewelry, baby stuff etc.. and i have a loving hubby... lol!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 5, 2006)

I teach, have three kids, a husband, two house cats, four outside cats, a dog, and a rabbit to feed....  My husband is a cop so he doesn't make much.   But we only have $200 a month house payments (fairly new trailer) and our cars no car payments.   I have cut back on my clothing spending (for myself), no credit cards and sometimes I do juggle.  I spend at least a $100 a month on makeup in the months that I'm teaching and cut back in the summer.  When my husband drove truck I spent a lot more on makeup.... ack.. and got "caught"  --I was worse the first year of addiction, I can get by with spending less now plus it is an effort to drive to the City to go to the mac counter.   I don't buy every LE item and lust after everything in a collection - since there are just too many collections.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_What do you mean he "lets" you?_

 
I think she was being sarcastic since she earns $$ as well.
But I feel ya sister!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

i basically buy it anyway i can, haha. most of the time i convince my mom to give me some money :roll: but when i can i babysit or beg my grandparents


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm 18 and I just graduated high school and I'm currently going to cosmetology school. I work as an assistant at my parent's hair salons and I make pretty good money doing that. I still live at home so I really have no bills to pay since my parents pay for my cell phone bill and my car insurance since I bought and paid for my own car.

Some months I spend anywhere between $100-300 on MAC and others its less than 100, it just varies a lot and depends on when I need things. Today I went to see the new collection, and only ended up buying 2 shadows from it and one from the perm. collection. I wasn't too impressed with it. So hopefully, I can start cutting back on MAC LE collections and start saving more $$ for make-up school next year =)


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm currently 19 & turning 20 in a few weeks. I'm a jobless college student mainly because my parents won't let me get a job. They just want me to focus on my school work and not stress about working. My parents owns a restaurant and I help them out every once in awhile. I usually help out whenever a few of the workers decides to pull a "no show" to work. I don't get paid when I go help though, but my parents never question what I spend my money on & how much I spend. So I'm enjoying it while it lasts, my parents are my fundings to everything. My monthly spending on MAC alone usually is either a little under $500 or a little over. Depending on how often I actually go shopping, but about half of the amount goes towards friends that I have. Most of my friends can't afford MAC so I give them gifts here and there from brushes to eye shadows.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an ok paying job gor the area of the states that I live in! I used to live on my own but due to health problems, I had to move back in with my family( which would give me more money, you think, but I have pesky medical bills)! When I lived alone, depending on how much money I had, I would splurge on mac! When money was tight, I would cut corners, be as cost effective as possible and more discriminating in what I would buy from each collection. I would also sell the make up I don't use/or looks unflatterering on me! Like right now, money is kinda tight and I saw nothing from Technicolor that super impressed me so I passed. As for how much I actually spend, I would say on average, 30 to 70 dollars monthly!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_What do you mean he "lets" you?_

 
*Um, yeah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....It was sarcasm...hence the quote on "lets".   *

*I was just saying that he's a REALLLLLY good sport 'bout the whole thing.  I've seen a lot of husbands/b/f's etc. that aren't nearly as ahem...shall we say accomodating as my Matthew has been...Taking me to the counter every new collection...Looking on the sites w/ me...Helping me pick stuff out...Anyway....yeah...that's what I meant.*


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Taking me to the counter every new collection...Looking on the sites w/ me...Helping me pick stuff out..*_

 

i need a bf like your guy!!


----------



## joraye (Aug 6, 2006)

I work in IT.  I used to have a internship with NASA on campus, but I just quit Friday, and taking a break from school so I can start my new job next Monday.  It's a $5/hour increase from what I was getting, plus I can get overtime and bonuses, and benefits starting day one!  Much better than my internship, but I will miss it.

That's where most of my stuff comes from, just working.  But I also have a brand new car that I haven't made a payment on but I will start on in September.  It's my freaking dream car (for what i could afford) so I'm not upset.  Plus, I eliminated my rent now, so I should be able to stay at the same MAC spending level (car payment and rent are about the same....) which is anywhere from $50 to $200 a month.

Plus, the b/f helps out alot when I'm feeling blue!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 6, 2006)

I buy when I freelance (becaues that's usually when I go to the counter -other than that, you couldn't catch me at the mall!)...my husband tells me that it costs more for me to take a freelance shift than what I actually get paid doing it!

I don't buy that much anymore because of the massive spree I had at the PRO store on my last day at counter....and I trade products with my girls at the counters.


----------



## MelodyKat (Aug 6, 2006)

I work there. The thing that cracks me up is that even though we get free stuff I am still at the MAC store dropping $100 a month on "basics". Its funny because every MA at my counter used to buy tons before working there too. I remember going to each event and scrounging my cash before working there too just to buy stuff from each new collection.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine[B* 
_I was just saying that he's a REALLLLLY good sport 'bout the whole thing.  I've seen a lot of husbands/b/f's etc. that aren't nearly as ahem...shall we say accomodating as my Matthew has been...Taking me to the counter every new collection...Looking on the sites w/ me...Helping me pick stuff out...Anyway....yeah...that's what I meant.[/b]_

 
Do you mind asking your Matthew to give my Matthew some tips on coming with me? Hehe.


----------



## booters78 (Aug 6, 2006)

its so fun to read what other people do. well what i do: I have a really great husband that pays all the bill's and i work for him so i get a paycheck,allowance, whatever its called.but right now i am trying to keep myself to an allowance for my mac because in the past months i have been spending like mad.i am trying to keep it to $300 a month but that is hard because i also consider eyebrow waxing and spa treatments in that, so we will see.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 6, 2006)

I work and save a lot and my boyfriend buys me things now and then because he's cute. Haha.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Do you mind asking your Matthew to give my Matthew some tips on coming with me? Hehe._

 

 :nod:


----------



## meihwa (Aug 7, 2006)

I work 3 jobs to support my lifestyle.  I am single, just got rid of a high maintenance boyfriend, and it makes life sooooo much easier to feed my MAC addiction and to do what makes me happy!!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahah, Its nice to see how everyone can afford their addiction. I always wonder when i see people's collections. Hmm, As for me, As of this last month i am a working ( two jobs ) college student... who now has no time for anything. I decided to live on my own with my b/f so money i make goes to bills or to starting my new home. But before.... sadly enough i had money saved in the bank and would sometimes spend a "little" on myself. But .. i have a wonderful bestfriend now turned boyfriend who is the greatest when it comes to MAC. He absolutely despises m/u but he knows it makes me happy so he takes me to the counter and buys and buys and buys and when i say enough ... he buys more. Niether of us make alot of money but somehow he always manages to buy at least 100+ for me when we go. I always feel bad but he said he knows it makes me happy.... so in other words... my darling b/f affords it for me.  And yep(!!!!!!!)  He goes with me and helps pick it out too!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckasings (Aug 7, 2006)

Well I have a PPID 30% discount because I'm an actor, and I need make up for my job. (I can also write some of it off every year... not ALL of it because I buy so much, but some and it helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I don't make a ton as an actor (occasionally some great cash from a commercial, but I do mostly theatre and that doesn't pay that well) - I also teach yoga part time and that is some of my fun money.

I also take advantage of B2M when I can, try not to purchase on impulse (I plan my hauls!), and I swap on MUA for a lot of stuff. That helps too!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a university student working part-time and living at home with my parents.  I pay for pretty much everything MAC-related on my own (I don't have a boyfriend) with the occassional present from mom, heehee.  I guess you could say I put aside a little of every paycheque for MAC, but I don't actually go out of my way to save a predetermined amount of money for it.  I usually only spend about $40-$60 a month (2 eyeshadows and a lip gloss for example) and that's only when there are things that I'd really like to get from a collection.  Other times, such as the past July when there weren't too many things on my wishlist, the total only comes up to maybe $35.  In other words, I spend on what I want and I usually just wing it if I see something I like, I don't necessarily "save" for it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm a pharmacist and my husband is a VP for a large marketing company, so we do very well financially- no kids yet so we spend whatever we want on ourselves. 
I still pick and chose what i buy though just to make sure i actually use everything i get and not just "accumulate".


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meihwa* 
_I work 3 jobs to support my lifestyle. I am single, just got rid of a high maintenance boyfriend, and it makes life sooooo much easier to feed my MAC addiction and to do what makes me happy!!!_

 
*





 Good for you!!!!*

*





 Isn't it nice to be rid of someone whom leeches off of you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and sucks the life outta you!?!*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_:nod:_

 
My DF just glanced over on my screen a few seconds ago and said "You're on Specktra again?! STILL discussing make-up?". LOL. When can your hubby talk some sense into him??? Hehe


----------



## MissRani (Aug 8, 2006)

Easy.  Get a job there.

But seriously, even before I began working for MAC, I bought myself anything and everything I want'd.. I never look'd at price, never thought at what my credit card bill would look like.. make up is one of my only vices and we're all entitl'd to indulging in a sin without feeling guilty.  As far as my (health) and skin goes, there is no price tag affix'd to looking hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pretty much own everything I want, from both pro and the regular line (I work at the pro store), I just pick up new stuff from time to time...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 8, 2006)

Hahaha, good paying job! yeah...right. I spent over $1000 in a year on my credit card when i first became obsessed with MAC. Now, i'm in a slump (MAC slump, not financial slump) and haven't really bought anything b/c I refuse to use my credit card for anything, so unless I have to extra cash I don't get anything. Also, I'd been so let down with all the collections lately (expect these last few) that I'd only get maybe one or two items from each. 
But, I did recently get a second job working @ Dillard's, so now I get 25% off MAC so I'm starting to buy a little more again!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a Husband.... enough said...


----------



## siam84 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have just decided I have to go to rehab and quit my MAC addiction.  I can afford it fortunately, but have decided that there are other things my money can be better spent on.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Aug 8, 2006)

I am a property casualty claims adjuster by day.  And a college senior by night.  But I am a PPID member because I do MU Freelance.  Without PPID my kit would be 10xs smaller than it is.  
I pay all of my bills first (I have a 2br apt w/a roommate and a brand new car) then I spend a little on MAC.  I spend about $100 - $150 per month, but u figure that's with a 40% discount.


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 8, 2006)

I work @ my dad's office and try to earn as much as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but my parents HATE to spend money on cosmetics for me... my mom just yelled at me today for ordering a $85 haul from MAC and NARS

I can't wait till I get a full time job


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been working part time since my GCSE's finish
I get a pretty good monthly allowance from my parents (which is meant to be for school books & stuff but I usually have a tenner left over for an e/s at the end of the month)
I sometimes do car boots/yard sales with my uncle which is horrid but I can make £20 or so.

Plus, friends know how much I love MAC and get me stuff for birthdays & christmas.


----------



## Janice (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siam84* 
_I have just decided I have to go to rehab and quit my MAC addiction.  I can afford it fortunately, but have decided that there are other things my money can be better spent on._

 
When we bought our house that's pretty much what I did (went to MAC "Rehab") besides, I have an extensive collection and I need to focus on using what I have. Now I funnel most of "my" money that I usually spent on MAC into decorating. I still pick up the occasional LE items that I can't live without.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a good thread.. Ive always wondered if I was the only poor, unmarried chick on this site..

I live alone, I have an okay job and I get no extra money coming from newhere. So basically I get MAC when I can and find alternatives when I cant. Sometimes I stretch my budget to afford stuff but I try not to becuz Im learning self control (something I have a prob w/). Sooooooooo... yah. Thats my story.


----------



## mybeautifulface (Aug 9, 2006)

I save $100 a month just for MAC and it helps I get the Pro discount


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dinostars* 
_I use the money I get filling out online surveys haha. That way I don't feel as bad spending the money._

 
Wait wait, explain please!!


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siam84* 
_I have just decided I have to go to rehab and quit my MAC addiction.  I can afford it fortunately, but have decided that there are other things my money can be better spent on._

 
seriously, is there a rehab for MU addiction? if so, I need to get on one..


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a university student. My tuition and part of my rent is taken care of by the scholarships I've received from my university (a full tuition scholarship, a merit scholarship, and a few other odds and ends). My parents then give me a monthly budget of $500.00 for rent, groceries, and gas. I work about 30 hours during the summer and a few shifts during the school year as a hostess at a restaurant. I also teach private music lessons which is actually quite fun and pays well! So the money I make from work and from doing extra stuff at school (I'm a music major so I get paid to be the music librarian, to accompany the dance department recitals, and to perform in student composer concerts) is mine to spend on what I wish. My boyfriend also works two nearly-full-time jobs as a chef and so he is always buying me things, even though I tell him he shouldn't. He always encourages me to take a look at the MAC counter when we are at the mall, so how can I say no?!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_I have a Husband.... enough said..._

 
me too but he has his own vices (electronic, car stuff, ect)  So we play fair and get a set spending limit for personal stuff each month.  (Basically we spend our personal $ on stuff the other doesn't enjoy)

We also have a house mortage and plenty o' bills.  Luckly we both have good jobs!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siam84* 
_I have just decided I have to go to rehab and quit my MAC addiction.  I can afford it fortunately, but have decided that there are other things my money can be better spent on._

 
The hell you say!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bite your tounge!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_This is probably one of the more bizarre stories:
I'm 42, disabled, and of necessity live with my mother.
I get a small Social Security income each month, and I budget carefully to buy the MAC products that I feel that I can't live without._

 
And if that makes you feel better, then it is all worth it.
hugs,
Jen


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i sell stuff on ebay for extra money... like old clothes, purses, jewelry, baby stuff etc.. and i have a loving hubby... lol!!_

 
ME TOO! I do that as my "karmic spending" that way no new $ gets into the mix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i sell old shoes on ebay and have $$ toward new ones etc.
 when i bring stuff into this house, i feel better if I am taking something out- either by selling or donating


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_My DF just glanced over on my screen a few seconds ago and said "You're on Specktra again?! STILL discussing make-up?". LOL. When can your hubby talk some sense into him??? Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 
*Send 'im over here...we'll both ambush him...lol....a MAC ambush!!!!!!!  Instead a' gun, grenades and rocket launchers, we'll use Turquatic, MSF, 187 brushes and Viva Glam!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 10, 2006)

im fortunate to have three really cool, decent paying jobs, one very tiny rent bill, no boyfriend or husband to object and dear, dear best friends with the very same obsession....


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 10, 2006)

Both my husband and I have good jobs....I buy what I want within the realm of "does this fill a hole?" and "how much will I use it?"  Much tempts me, but I have so much makeup (from buying and collecting over *cough* many *cough* years) that now I just buy what I know will work for me.  There's too much competition for my $ (trips, clothes, home, savings) to get caught up in every single LE item.

merleskaya


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, husband has a fairly decent job that allows me to stay home and take care of home and family, and I watch a little girl M-F, which gives me 'my' disposable income (I hate asking anyone for anything). If there's something I want, I'll get it but I'm finding that while I enjoy MAC and the variety it affords me in regard to makeup and quality, I don't want, nor do I NEEEEEEEEEED every single little thing. That's kind of nice. 
Even when the LE collections come out, I find what I like and work it from there, instead of buying the whole set. I also have really stopped with the whole buying backwards thing as I figure that in the future  the company will release something just as good, if not better than, the original.
*parrot and MSFs are exempt from this, however I've just about filled my MSF desires with the ones I have plus the one that is on the way. Pigments are also excluded,to a point*
I would never dream of spending every spare dime on makeup, as we do have a household to maintain, and four kids to take care of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily, I have no vehicle payment (though husband is paying on his car...) and that helps a LOT!


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

my best friend is my Macys card.. oh and my boyfriends nice fat paycheck from the MTA (commuter railroad in NYC) lol I spend about maybe 150-200 a month on products but ive only been heavy into my MAC since about September when I got my first piece lol my collection is  growing fast though


----------



## lizsybarite (Dec 1, 2006)

I've learned my lesson: I won't buy makeup on credit - and my credit card is finally, finally paid off now that I've been working FT for almost 2 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I split inexpensive rent w/my partner and don't have kids, so that helps. But I buy all my makeup myself, save a few gifts from others.

When I was freelancing and poor as ass, I didn't have "hauls" - I would get things very, very occasionally. I went a little wild once I had steady money, admittedly :-/ Now, I'd estimate I spend between $100-200 per month on makeup, with a few months higher and a few lower depending on new collections, etc. I think that's at a level I can manage - and my collection is at a size that there's little I need anymore. (Or so I think!)


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_This is a good thread.. Ive always wondered if I was the only poor, unmarried chick on this site..

I live alone, I have an okay job and I get no extra money coming from newhere. So basically I get MAC when I can and find alternatives when I cant. Sometimes I stretch my budget to afford stuff but I try not to becuz Im learning self control (something I have a prob w/). Sooooooooo... yah. Thats my story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 You've got a fellow poor, unmarried friend in me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have a good job in the arts, but it doesn't pay well, so I have to (but often don't, hehe) have to be careful how much I indulge in the whole MAC collection frenzy.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a good paying job and right now I'm not paying any rent living with my b/f since were trying to save up and move to Arizona.  I spend alittle here and there when I can but I try not to over due it cause I have other stuff to pay for like babysitter, cell phone, insurance, c/c bills, food, not to mention diapers, wipes, clothes for my daughter and certain foods that she likes to eat.  WIth all that being said, I wait until all my priorities are taken care of, then I buy MAC which is about once or twice a month.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 

 
_I've learned my lesson: I won't buy makeup on credit - and my credit card is finally, finally paid off now that I've been working FT for almost 2 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I split inexpensive rent w/my partner and don't have kids, so that helps. But I buy all my makeup myself, save a few gifts from others.

When I was freelancing and poor as ass, I didn't have "hauls" - I would get things very, very occasionally. I went a little wild once I had steady money, admittedly :-/ Now, I'd estimate I spend between $100-200 per month on makeup, with a few months higher and a few lower depending on new collections, etc. I think that's at a level I can manage - and my collection is at a size that there's little I need anymore. (Or so I think!)_

 
I really should learn how to budget but my cc limits only go up as far as 1500 so Im not going to get myself TOO into debt lol.. I hope


----------



## Caderas (Dec 2, 2006)

i had a babysitting job this summer for a few months.  but, with gas prices and the fact that my boyfriend lives 25 miles from me... it damaged the stash pretty bad.  but i manage to pick up things here and there.  i give myself credit though because i'm applying for jobs!  :]  oh the life of a 17-year-old.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 2, 2006)

My daddy, i have a credit card and ATM card ^-^
But im graduating so hopefully Im gonna start working in a year (after Ramadan). I better get a high-paying job after all this studying!

But I donate money to charity every time i see an opportunity. So that I dont feel guilty for being a shopaholic. =p


----------



## Lil_D (Dec 2, 2006)

I was a Telemarketer at my company and I was their number one sales person. Then I got promoted as a Team Lead and for every lead my teams did I got an extra dollar so I was makin extra 50+ dollars a day from my team after that I got promoted to be a mortgage broker and thats when the real cash was comin in. I was blowin over $500 to $1000 a week on my MAC addiction then my company went bankrupt and they owe me a buttload of cash. I miss that company so much.


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 2, 2006)

I work my butt off at a reasonably well-paying job, try to save as much as I can while feeding a voracious husband (whose job pays him crap although he has seniority- his boss's rationalization is that "Nate doesn't have kids, so we should pay the other guys more"- when Nate has worked there two years longer, has better sales, and doesn't look at porn online at work), six cats, and paying bills. I spend around $60-$80 a month on high-end makeup- MAC or Becca, normally. I'm trying really hard to keep my stash small and only buy what I'll actually use. Danse is the first collection in a while that has really made me fall in love.


----------



## Kim. (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm 15 turning 16 soon and I've had the same job since I was about 13 and a half. At one point I had 2 jobs but it wasn't working for me. I probably spend $100 every one and a while and a whole bunch of little things away. My parents don't pay for my makeup or anything except food and necessities and I pay for the rest. I wouldn't feel right if my parents fed my MAC addiction, I feel better knowing that I've worked really hard for it. I only got into the LE stuff a couple months ago and I can't keep up and I've missed out on the MSFs and a lot of good stuff so the Danse collection I'm going to go crazy..


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 2, 2006)

i work at a radio station in nyc and im a freelance web/graphic designer on the side..have steady side money from 200-400 a mmth extra besides my check..usually blow 150 on MAC with discount...my bf works for MAC..so shes helps my addiction ahahaha..she surprises me with stuff here and there lol


----------



## bebs (Dec 3, 2006)

my husband is a game designer, and makes pretty good money doing that as well as a poker player.. makes more doing that, and half of the money he makes in a month on poker is what I can spend at the mall or on my self in anyway and he gets the other half to do whatever he wants, the rest goes to bills the house, and savings. I'm a full time student as well as a part timeish designer my self, that all goes into savings/checking for bills and whatnot.

we dont have any kids at the moment, so we can spend what we want basicly whenever its wanted and the money is there, and we both do tend to spoil eachother and ourselfs.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 3, 2006)

I work in retail and get a decent wage. It could be better actually :/ I have a housemate and we pay $200 p/m in rent which is really great and we split all the bills and food expences 50/50. I have enough money to get by week to week and so I indulge in jewellery mostly (I buy from the shop I work in and get 50% off clothing/jewelery), and then beauty/bath products i.e MAC, LUSH... I don't have any pets or kids and am single so yeah... all of my money is for me to do what I want with which suits me just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Life is short, spend up!


----------



## mistella (Dec 4, 2006)

My daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no bills, I don't pay my rent, credit cards, tuition, cell phone, I'm lucky! I'm trying to get the ProStudent card (20% off everything) because I go to a design/fashion school so then I can save a little bit with the discount, but knowing me I'll probably spend more!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 4, 2006)

I use my Macy's card...and the balance is climbing higher,90% is from the MAC counter there. Ever since the Lure collection,I have been really bad and buying all sorts of MAC.I really got sucked into the limited edition,special collection hype. I also got involved in this website and MUA, which have sort of aided in my addiction process.
I am going to be limiting my MAC spending because I have tooooo much right now. Way too much MAC for one girl..haha


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 4, 2006)

I work full-time as a waitress at the moment, Am getting a new job soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But most of my paychecks go towards MAC, other ones go on clothes and shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't pay rent or any other expenses at the moment so I guess im lucky in that regard.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 4, 2006)

usually I will not spend too much money the week before a limited edition comes out, and I always have my money spending planned 4 weeks before I get paid.


----------



## gravity (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm a contract worker in the IT industry, so I'm very well paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spending a little cash on some MAC makes up for the long hours, hard work, and lack of sick leave or vacation time!


----------



## kalice (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XoXo* 

 
_Ive spent $4000 on MAC this year, my Mom pays for everything..(im 14)..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! here goes the "when I was 14..." stories...

I wish my mom would pay for everything. She'll let me by the basic drugstore makeup so I don't look like the living dead. However, I live on my own and get funds from generous family members, scholarships, and the promise of a bright and well paying future. Having recently been introduced to MAC, I just dropped $120 this month on pigments, sets, and concealer... and its Xmas, which means that other gifts have to be bought as well.

Next month I will walk around with my credit card bill posted to my forehead so I won't be tempted to buy any more stuff


----------

